# Recirculating Heat



## Rogue (May 19, 2014)

I have a 2014 Nissan Rogue SL and when the temperature drops below 25 or 20 degrees, it will not allow me to select the option to recirculate air; it will only stay on the option to heat fresh air from the outside. Anything above that it lets me select either option. I have contacted my dealership, but wanted to know if this is just a setting that the vehicle has vs something wrong with my vehicle. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Reaper1 (Jun 9, 2014)

I just noticed that mine does the same thing last week and was going to ask the dealer about it when I take it in for my oil change


----------



## Rogue (May 19, 2014)

A tech called me and said he "believes" a mechanic read that the Rogue does this. If your dealership gives you a more definite answer could you share? Thanks!


----------



## Reaper1 (Jun 9, 2014)

went to U Tube and watched a video about the Rogues system and the tech was right. That is the way it is supposed to work also won't work if in any defrost modes This is the site https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c03i-DZTn7A


----------



## rhsquicksilver (Mar 9, 2015)

Reaper1 said:


> went to U Tube and watched a video about the Rogues system and the tech was right. That is the way it is supposed to work...



I've noticed that same thing, but didn't really think anything of it. Glad to know it's intentional.


----------

